# GTR insurance for the under 30's



## Green (Sep 29, 2003)

Is there anyone on here insured with Liverpool Victoria for a 32,33 GTR, and is under 30 ??

Where do all the under 30s get their insurance from ??


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I am insured with LV and I know they will not insure my wife, even as a named driver, who is under 30, and mine is a GTT.


----------



## Green (Sep 29, 2003)

Damm, Tescos it will have to be then, or is there any other insurer who is competetive with Tesco's??


----------



## thfc1afc0 (Jul 28, 2003)

Try Adrain Flux, have been with them for the last 5 years always beat any quotes I get . Which sort of begs the question why couldn't they offer me that renewal rate first time, but still always come up trumps.


----------



## mattie (Oct 31, 2003)

Try Elephant.co.uk

They quoted me £1200. 2 yrs no claims, 27 yrs old on a GTS-T

You have to pay annually though!


----------



## V-Technician (Feb 28, 2003)

I tried elephant but they didnt have a GTS-T in the drop down menu????? only GTR, GTR (import) or GTS.

I clicked GTS but it the crappy site failed to gimme a qoute  

mattie, which option did you choose?


----------



## mattie (Oct 31, 2003)

Hello V-Technician,

I had the same problem, they give you the [email protected] of "due to technical difficulties we cannot give you a quote",

So....i gave them a bell, using my work phone of course! (at £1 a minute.)

They then quoted me, i had insurance with them already for my golf VR6, that cost me £505 FC, i had to add another £720 to take me to the end of my policy. 11 months. so all in all, i was looking at £1225 for a year. 

This usually goes down in the second year, as i've been with elephant for 2 yrs now, and the VR6 cost £1100 for the first yr.

Hope this helps

Mattie


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

Try A-plan cheapest I could find by a good margin.


----------



## Green (Sep 29, 2003)

Excellent, ill give A-Plan and Adrian Flux a go. I tried Elephants site a long time ago for an import and I got the same, phone us to get a quote. Ill leave them till last.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys it will be a month or two before it will be on the road but ill post the premium when I finally get one.


----------

